

How does Twitter do this? - aitoehigie

	I am just curious, how does twitter send "twitts" to users of the service? Do they have an SMS server farm? i.e. computers attached to GPRS modems connected to the web? or do they just buy sms units from whole sellers? if they do so, it must be pretty expensive and do they make any money at all?. If anyone has any info about the inner workings of Twitter, i will love to have it. thanks
======
ThomasQ
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206605>

------
jrockway
Why are you reposting the exact question you posted 2 days ago?

------
pmjordan
Given that they have a 250 message/user/week limit (or something like that),
it would seem that they're losing money on every message. Given their high
volumes, they are probably in a position to negotiate lower pricing with
operators, however. Maybe they feed straight into the mobile operators'
networks? who knows.

~~~
piers
I think the 250 message/user/week limit is only in the UK (someone correct me
if I'm wrong) and maybe Europe too.

~~~
gaius
One of the interesting things I have learnt working on paging gateways is (in
the UK at least) infrastructure is designed for the case in which one station
sends many messages to many consumers. If you are a station that _receives_
many messages (of the order of thousands a month) via SMS then you will find
yourself running into limitations inside the infrastructure; in that case you
can't simply buy a block of a more pages as a sender - you have to wait until
the next month when all the counters roll over before that station can receive
messages again.

------
reggplant
They use the API's from a third party gateway such as the ones mentioned in
the comments of your other post, its very expensive to run.

